# FA: Winter Break



## Javarod (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok, this is a nascent as in barely more than an idea holiday party/furmeet/furry con in 09. Plan is to do this second weekend of December 09, and currently the entire crew consists of me and my husband (after all, i can force him to help), and we have Dragoneer's permission to use the FA name. Obviously we don't have much of a plan yet either, and that's why i'm here, what would y'all like to see in a holiday party? Doesn't matter ifn you would or wouldn't be attending, just what would you like to see in one. Target market is obviously furs in the Phoenix metro area, AZ and surrounding states, at least for the first few years.


For those whom AZ is little more than a state on the map, ifn we're having a cold winter, it gets down into the mid 40s, 30s at night, obviously a nice change ifn you live in the frigid north. Not much else to sell AZ on, people move here because of the temperature and the fact that as a dry heat, you don't feel it like you would in a more humid area. Outside of that, welcome to the desert and the sprawling suburbia that passes for a city out here.


----------



## Javarod (Oct 29, 2008)

Bump

Oh come now, someone has to have some ideas, i mean how often do you effectively get a blank sheet to draw up your own convention on?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 30, 2008)

Javarod said:


> I mean how often do you effectively get a blank sheet to draw up your own convention on?


I have a lot of ideas, so I'd be more than willing to share. But please bear in mind I gave permission to do a gathering for FA people, but not as any sort of official FA convention. FA: United is the only "FA con". =)


----------



## Javarod (Nov 1, 2008)

Noddles, "Ok, sounds like we're talking about roughly the same thing, i'm just being open about it being anything from just  a holiday party to a full fledged con, depending on ideas, budget and demand, exact use of the FA name and our relationship to to be determined between now and the official announcement (this is just to try to get the FA and larger furry community's ideas on the matter). And i'm all ears. Seems we've a dead zone in cons from 1 Nov to the end of January, hence my idea of a con on the first or second weekend of December. Ifn we have a dealer's den and/or art show, we'll likely try to get more than just furry artists in, since animals anthropomorphic and other wise are found in a wide range of art and products, some of which'd make good gifts for the holiday season, plus who doesn't need a break at that time of year, and what's better than a break with your fellow furs?


----------

